

Benchmarking tornado vs twisted-web vs tornado-on-twisted - tzury
http://antoniocangiano.com/2009/09/13/benchmarking-tornado-vs-twisted-web-vs-tornado-on-twisted/

======
tzury
as if we didn't have enough of these ;-)

